# Bass Hack how-to



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Can anyone write an easy to follow how-to for hacking the singing fish Bass?

I found one on the net, but it doesn't explain much...


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Why would you want to? Just kidding, seriuosly, I don't know of anyone who has. What do you want it to do? Some fish already come with a line-in for CD players for custom sounds. I cant think of anything else those fish do, exept flap.


----------

